# Bug Report: Inconsistencies when editing timer



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

I am trying to create a weekly OTA timer by creating then editing a satellite timer for the event. I will try and describe the sequence of steps:

1. I create the timer by clicking on an event in the guide. I set early/late time to 0 minutes.
2. I want to change the channel for the event to an OTA channel, so I go into timer edit mode.
3. I change the channel to the OTA channel and save the timer.
4. Bug #1: as a result of this edit, the day for the timer has now changed (from Thursday to Monday in this case).
5. So I go back into timer edit and change the day back to Thursday and save the timer.
6. Bug #2: as a result of this edit, the after record time has changed from 0 to 3 minutes.
7. So I go back into timer edit and change the after record time back to 0 minutes.
8. Bug #1b: as a result of this edit, the day for the timer has changed to Monday again.
9. So I go back into timer edit and change the day back to Thursday.
10. Bug #2B: as a result of this edit, the after record time has changed from 0 to 3 minutes.

etc. etc.

No way can I get the day to Thursday and the after time to 0 minutes!

Btw - the OTA channel I am changing to has no duplicates.

Thanks,
-Keith


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

keitheva said:


> I am trying to create a weekly OTA timer by creating then editing a satellite timer for the event. I will try and describe the sequence of steps:
> 
> 1. I create the timer by clicking on an event in the guide. I set early/late time to 0 minutes.
> 2. I want to change the channel for the event to an OTA channel, so I go into timer edit mode.
> ...


Forgot, latest (L145) s/w.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

That is a very good assesment! I had the same thing happen to me last night when I tried to set a timer to record '24' on Tuesday. Every time I set the padding to 0, it set the day to record on Monday, and not Tuesday. Also had it do that scenario for Sunday. Very frustrating. No way to do it without padding. In the past it seems that I was able to do it though, I don't know why.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I get pretty much the same thing. There is another thread on this. It seems it always wants to default to the current day when you set end padding to 0. If you try it today, after 9:00 has passed (or maybe 10?), it should then default to Tues. In other words, you just have a 24 hour hour window to set a weekly timer. If you're going to be away longer than that, it looks like you're SOL.

-Chris


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

This is a very well known bug that also exists on the 721. The only workaround is to delete and replace, rather than edit, the timer. In this way you can get the timer set for the correct day and it will reflect the padding you want. If you make a mistake in adding the timer iniitially you can only edit it and get what you want if the timer is set to fire the day you attempt to edit it.

Bob


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

bobl said:


> This is a very well known bug that also exists on the 721. The only workaround is to delete and replace, rather than edit, the timer. In this way you can get the timer set for the correct day and it will reflect the padding you want. If you make a mistake in adding the timer iniitially you can only edit it and get what you want if the timer is set to fire the day you attempt to edit it.
> 
> Bob


It's still a bug 

Without the OTA guide info, the easiest way to create an OTA timer is to create one from the satellite guide, and then edit it for the OTA channel.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to add my $0.02:

In my case, I do the same thing; i.e. highlight an event in the guide, then edit the channel number to the appropriate OTA channel.

Frequently, what happens is that it looks fine, but later, the channel gets randomly changed to some other channel - most recently, a Cinemax channel which I don't even subscribe to!

It's bad enough that the OTA channels contain no guide information (on DirecTV receivers, they have mostly correct info...), but the natural workaround won't work, either...

Hope this bug is fixed in next Friday's (hopefully) update.

Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L145 HECD-N
SW64 switch


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

This bug defintely needs to be fixed, not only for the 921, but for the 721 as well. In the meantime, when creating a timer for an OTA program utilizing the program guide make sure you create the timer on the same day of the week as the timer is scheduled (either the same day you want the timer to fire or say a week earlier). You will then be able to create the timer for a satellite channel and edit it to change the channel number to the correct OTA channel. In this case since the day of the week is the same then the bug will not change the day of the week the timer is set to fire.

Bob


----------

